
RestQL - dbattaglia
http://restql.b2w.io/
======
dbattaglia
This isn't anything I am personally involved in, I just saw it on InfoQ
recently and thought it was interesting.

[https://www.infoq.com/news/2018/01/restql-
released](https://www.infoq.com/news/2018/01/restql-released)

